# Wasserpest und co wachsen einfach nicht



## amselmeister (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein Problem. Das habe ich eigendlich schon seit den 3 Jahren wo ich den Teich nun übernommen habe. Aber im letzten Jahr war es nicht ganz so schlimm.

Als unterwasserpföanze setze ich __ Wasserpest und __ hornkraut ein. Aber wenn ich das kaufe und einsetze (mit stein beschweren und in den Teich verteilen) dann wächst das ein paar Wochen dann sieht man bei manchen das die wohl wollen aber nun ab mitte Juni ist tote Hose, da liegt das alles nur am Grund und voermodert warscheinlich.

Was kann das für Ursachen haben. Kann ich da was dran ändern oder muss ich es mit anderen Pflanzen versuchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2014)

Hi,

__ Wasserpest wächst nur in sehr nährstoffreichem Wasser gut, darum wird sie ja auch gerne als Erstbesatz empfohlen. Sinkt der Nährstoffgehalt im Laufe der Zeit dann ab brechen die Wasserpestbestände zusammen.
In meinem großen Teich bei weniger als 10mg Nitrat hält sie sich auch nicht, sie schaft es bei mir nur im Amphibienteich wo halt im Herbst viel Laub von der Magnolie direkt daneben ins Wasser fällt und sich den Winter/Frühling über zersetzt - im Frühjahr legt die Wasserpest dann zur Freude der __ Molche mächtig los, im Sommer bricht dann alles wieder bis auf ein paar Reste wieder zusammen.

MfG Frank


----------



## amselmeister (14. Juli 2014)

Ich stelle mir die Pflanzen wie einen schwamm vor die die überschüssigen nährstoffe und algen und wachsen davon.

So gesehen ja ein gutes Zeichen das die nicht wachsen oder? 

Was kann man denn als sauerstoffspender als ersatz nehmen anstatt __ Wasserpest und co


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2014)

Hi Amselmeister,

die Unterwasserpflanzen als Sauerstofflieferant sind im Sommer vernachlässigbar da der Sauerstoff hauptsächlich über die gesamte unbepflanzte durch Wind und Regen bewegte Teichoberfläche ins Wasser kommt (in sehr stark mit Unterwasserpflanzen bewachsenen Teichen kann es ja sogar in schwülheißen, windstillen Nächten zu einem akuten Sauerstoffmangel kommen da auch alle höheren Pflanzen des nachts Sauerstoff durch in den Pflanzen ablaufende Prozesse verbrauchen), anders sieht im Winter unter ner geschlossenen Eisdecke aus wenn der produzierte Sauerstoff nicht so leicht aus dem Teich verschwinden kann
Anspruchslose Sauerstoffproduzenten sind auch alle Arten von Algen

MfG Frank


----------



## amselmeister (14. Juli 2014)

Also brauche ich gar keine unterwasserfplanzen rein zu machen ? Oder was empfliest du da sonst so?

Sollte ich die reste der anderen Pflanzen denn rausnehmen? Sollten die normalerweise nächstes Jahr wieder kommen?
Hat bislang nie geklappt


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2014)

Wanne mit Lehmboden, dann 5-6 cm feinen Kies drüber und dort die __ Wasserpest rein.


----------



## amselmeister (14. Juli 2014)

Wie? Im teich oder im Garten? 

Zum überwintern oder wie ist das gemeint


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2014)

Im Teich versenken.


----------



## amselmeister (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Totto

Darf man auch fragen was genau das bewirken soll? Dashast du nun nicht erwähnt


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit den anderen Pflanzen unter sowie über Wasser aus?
Gibt es da auch geschwächel oder wachsen die normal weiter?
Wie sieht es mit Algen aus?

LG Rene


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2014)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Darf man auch fragen was genau das bewirken soll? Dashast du nun nicht erwähnt


 
__ Wasserpest holt sich viel Nahrung aus dem Wasser. Bildet aber auch Wurzeln aus. Wenn die Nahrung im Wasser knapp wird kann die Pflanze sich über ihre Wurzeln versorgen. Lehmboden hat einiges an Nährstoffen, welche sich die Pflanze über Ihre Wurzeln erschließen kann.

Kiesabdeckung damit unsere buddelnen Fische.....Goldi, Koi und CoKG den Lehm nicht mobilisieren. Meine Wasserpest ist so gewachsen das man von der Wanne nix mehr sieht. Ist ein eckiger Mörtelkübel gewesen. Den hatte ich ca. halb wie oben beschrieben gefüllt.

Wenn du aus der Ecke kommen würdest könnte ich das Zeug eimerweise abgeben.......nein Ich verschicke nix....schaffe das nie innerhalb der Geschäftszeiten nach Hause zu kommen.

__ Hornkraut wächst bei mir nur mäsig.Bildet auch kaum Wurzeln aus. Algen so lala. Dürfte also nicht zu vielle Nährstoffe im Wasser haben.


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2014)

Hi Totto

__ Hornkraut ist eine absolut wurzellose Pflanze. Man sollte sie auch nicht in Töpfe oder Bodengrund stecken. __ Wasserpest kann man zunächst reinwerfen. Spätestens nach dem nächsten Winter wird sie selbst wurzeln. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Spätestens nach dem nächsten Winter wird sie selbst wurzeln.


 Außer beim Amselmeister wie du oben lesen kanst.


----------



## amselmeister (15. Juli 2014)

Ja komsicherweise wohl.

Ja mit Algen geht , also der Teich ist nicht Glasklar, aber man kann den Boden sehen und so klar wie nun auf lange Zeit und vorallem bei 12 STD Sonne muss ich sagen so klar war der noch nie sonst.

Alle anderen Pflanzen wachsen auche wenn nur mäßig. Bleiben alle recht klein habe aber auch vor 2 bzw vor einem Jahr ja erst alles rein gemacht.


----------

